# Działać czy Pracować?



## enw

Cześć!

Myślałem wcześniej że słowo "pracować" jest używano tylko w stosunku do ludzi(np. on pracuje za granicą i t.d.), a słowo "działać" do urządzeń(np. ten bankomat nie działa, i t.d.). Ale po przeczytaniu następującego zdania teraz mam wątpliwości:  

  "_Serce, rażone prądem z platynowych elektrod, zadrżało, stanęło i raptownie, bez żadnego przejścia, zaczęło rytmicznie *pracować*._"_(Autor - Stanisław Lem)
_
 Czy jest jakaś duża różnica w użyciu tych słów?  Jak to brzmi dla Polaka, jeśli powiem: "Serce zaczęło _działać_", "Mój telewizor nie _pracuje_" i t.d.?


Dzięki!


----------



## wolfbm1

enw said:


> Cześć!
> 
> Myślałem wcześniej że słowo "pracować" jest używane tylko w stosunku do ludzi (np. on pracuje za granicą itd.), a słowo "działać" do urządzeń (np. ten bankomat nie działa, itd.). Ale po przeczytaniu następującego zdania teraz mam wątpliwości:
> 
> "_Serce, rażone prądem z platynowych elektrod, zadrżało, stanęło i raptownie, bez żadnego przejścia, zaczęło rytmicznie *pracować*._"_(Autor - Stanisław Lem)
> _
> Czy jest jakaś duża różnica w użyciu tych słów?  Jak to brzmi dla Polaka, jeśli powiem: "Serce zaczęło _działać_", "Mój telewizor nie _pracuje_" itd.?
> 
> 
> Dzięki!


Telewizor nie może pracować bo nie ma żadnych ruchomych części, kółek i pasków. Może natomiast działać albo funkcjonować zgodnie ze swoim przeznaczeniem, to znaczy pokazywać jakiś obraz.
Pralka może działać i pracować głośno, jeżeli jest przeładowana.
Serce może działać, to jest funkcjonować. Może też pracować rytmicznie, miarowo albo nierówno.


----------



## Ben Jamin

wolfbm1 said:


> Telewizor nie może pracować bo nie ma żadnych ruchomych części, kółek i pasków. Może natomiast działać albo funkcjonować zgodnie ze swoim przeznaczeniem, to znaczy pokazywać jakiś obraz.
> Pralka może działać i pracować głośno, jeżeli jest przeładowana.
> Serce może działać, to jest funkcjonować. Może też pracować rytmicznie, miarowo albo nierówno.



Ta reguła jest z grubsza słuszna, ale ma wyjątki, i nie zawsze funkcjonuje. Na przykład komputer też może pracować nad przetwarzaniem danych, chociaż nie ma żadnych ruchomych częsci. Ja bym raczej powiedział, że „działa” o maszynie (lub o innym urządzeniu technicznym) powiemy wtedy, gdy jest zdolna do wykonywania swoich funkcji, natomiast „pracuje” gdy wykonuje jakieś konkretne zadanie. 
Działać = funkcjonować (o urządzeniach technicznych)
Działać = być aktywnym, pracować nieodpłatnie w jakiejś organizacji (o ludziach)
Pracować = wykonywać zadanie (o urządzeniach technicznych)
Pracować = wykonywać zadanie, być zatrudnionym na jakimś stanowisku (o ludziach)
Ta reguła jest chyba bardziej ogólna, ale też może mieć wyjątki. Ponad wszystkimi regułami jest „uzus”.


----------



## jasio

enw said:


> Ale po przeczytaniu następującego zdania teraz mam wątpliwości:
> 
> "_Serce, rażone prądem z platynowych elektrod, zadrżało, stanęło i raptownie, bez żadnego przejścia, zaczęło rytmicznie *pracować*._"_(Autor - Stanisław Lem)_



Stanisław Lem był znakomitym pisarzem, ale jego język jest dość specyficzny zarówno w obszarze słownictwa, jak i składni. Trudno mi ocenić, na ile był to celowy zabieg artystyczny (na pewno "Bajki robotów" były mocno archaizowane, ale np. w "Powrót z gwiazd" archaizacja byłaby nie na miejscu), a na ile przedwojenne archaizmy i małopolskie regionalizmy naturalne dla jego języka, czy też jego własne neologizmy, które ostatecznie się nie przyjęły. W każdym razie zdecydowanie nie jest to współczesna polszczyzna. Aczkolwiek akurat serce (podobnie, jak inne mięśnie czy narządy) pracują, a nie działają. Natomiast inny autor, dzisiaj, zapewne napisałby raczej "serce (...) podjęło rytmiczną pracę", raczej nie stosowałby tak rozbudowanego frazowania i zastosował bardziej techniczny język.



Ben Jamin said:


> Na przykład komputer też może pracować nad przetwarzaniem danych, chociaż nie ma żadnych ruchomych częsci.



Zwykle jednak ma, choć rzeczywiście, nie służą one do realizacji głównych funkcji.  Ale i tak raczej sam z siebie nie powiedziałbym, że "komputer pracuje nad czymś". 



enw said:


> Ta reguła jest chyba bardziej ogólna, ale też może mieć wyjątki. Ponad wszystkimi regułami jest „uzus”.



Uzus - jak najbardziej. Kontynuując przykład z komputerem, "komputer nie działa" oznacza, że jest np. popsuty, a przeciwny stan opisałbym zapewne mówiąc, że działa (albo że działa poprawnie). Ale np. komentując hałas raczej użyłbym sformułowania "komputer zbyt głośno pracuje", a nie "*komputer zbyt głośno działa".


----------



## jasio

jasio said:


> Kontynuując przykład z komputerem, "komputer nie działa" oznacza, że jest np. popsuty, a przeciwny stan opisałbym zapewne mówiąc, że działa (albo że działa poprawnie). Ale np. komentując hałas raczej użyłbym sformułowania "komputer zbyt głośno pracuje", a nie "*komputer zbyt głośno działa".



To jest zresztą pewien niuans znaczeniowy, przynajmniej w odniesieniu do maszyn. "Silnik (maszyna) nie działa" oznacza, że jest popsuty. "Silnik (maszyna) nie pracuje" oznacza, że jest wyłączony (być może również z powodu awarii; ten przypadek chyba nie jest do końca jednoznaczny).


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> ..."_Serce, rażone prądem z platynowych elektrod, zadrżało, stanęło i raptownie, bez żadnego przejścia, zaczęło rytmicznie *pracować*." ... _W każdym razie zdecydowanie nie jest to współczesna polszczyzna.




Czy w zacytowanym zdaniu widzisz coś co nie kwalifikuje się do współczesnej polszczyzny?
A tak nawiasem mówiąc, czym jest dla ciebie „współczesna polszczyzna”? Bo dla mnie Lem mieści się całkowicie w jej ramach, podczas gdy na przykład Żeromski już nie całkowicie.  



jasio said:


> Zwykle jednak ma, choć rzeczywiście, nie służą one do realizacji głównych funkcji.  Ale i tak raczej sam z siebie nie powiedziałbym, że "komputer pracuje nad czymś".



Ja też raczej nie, nie chodziło tutaj o dosłowne brzmienie zdania, a tylko o użycie orzeczenia «pracuje». Jeżeli inicjuję jakiś proces w komputerze, który trwa na tyle długo, że mogę w tym czasie coś powiedzieć, to powiem że „komputer teraz pracuje”. 



jasio said:


> Uzus - jak najbardziej. Kontynuując przykład z komputerem, "komputer nie działa" oznacza, że jest np. popsuty, a przeciwny stan opisałbym zapewne mówiąc, że działa (albo że działa poprawnie). Ale np. komentując hałas raczej użyłbym sformułowania "komputer zbyt głośno pracuje", a nie "*komputer zbyt głośno działa".



 Zgadzam się całkowicie. „Urządzenie działa”, znaczy że jest zdatne do użytku, chociaż może być w danej chwili wyłączone.


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy w zacytowanym zdaniu widzisz coś co nie kwalifikuje się do współczesnej polszczyzny?
> A tak nawiasem mówiąc, czym jest dla ciebie „współczesna polszczyzna”? Bo dla mnie Lem mieści się całkowicie w jej ramach, podczas gdy na przykład Żeromski już nie całkowicie.



Żeromskiego ostatni raz czytałem ponad trzydzieści lat temu, więc trudno mi się wypowiadać. Natomiast Lema czytałem w ubiegłym roku i jakaś niedzisiejszość jego języka bardzo rzuciła mi się w oczy. Być może trochę przez kontrast do wysoko zaawansowanej technologii, którą opisywał.  

Żeby nie było wątpliwości: Lema bardzo lubię (inaczej bym go nie czytał  ) i nie uważam jego stylu za jakąś wadę. Natomiast raczej nie używałbym argumentów w rodzaju "to jest poprawne, bo Lem tak pisał" - podobnie, jak nie powoływałbym się w tym celu np. na Kabaret Starszych Panów, którzy skąd inąd również prezentowali bardzo wysoką kulturę języka. Tyle, że jeden i drugi brzmiałby trochę w stylu "azaliż zaiste waszmość pan raczy się mylić". Nawet, jeśli jest to poprawne, to nikt tak już nie mówi ani nie pisze.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Żeromskiego ostatni raz czytałem ponad trzydzieści lat temu, więc trudno mi się wypowiadać. Natomiast Lema czytałem w ubiegłym roku i jakaś niedzisiejszość jego języka bardzo rzuciła mi się w oczy. Być może trochę przez kontrast do wysoko zaawansowanej technologii, którą opisywał.
> 
> Żeby nie było wątpliwości: Lema bardzo lubię (inaczej bym go nie czytał  ) i nie uważam jego stylu za jakąś wadę. Natomiast raczej nie używałbym argumentów w rodzaju "to jest poprawne, bo Lem tak pisał" - podobnie, jak nie powoływałbym się w tym celu np. na Kabaret Starszych Panów, którzy skąd inąd również prezentowali bardzo wysoką kulturę języka. Tyle, że jeden i drugi brzmiałby trochę w stylu "azaliż zaiste waszmość pan raczy się mylić". Nawet, jeśli jest to poprawne, to nikt tak już nie mówi ani nie pisze.


Swojego czasu czytałem Lema w dużych ilościach, i coś wiem na temat jego stylu. Stanisław Lem był pisarzem, który używał wielu stylów i konwecji językowych, panując mistrzowsko nad każdym z nich. Duża część jego twórczości utrzymana jest w konwencji humorystycznej, ze świadomą i celową archaizacją języka dla zwiększenia efektu komicznego. Jeżeli natomiast przeczytasz jego eseje filozoficzne, to znajdziesz tam najbardziej nowoczesną polszczyznę. Język kabaretu Starszych Panów, który usiłujesz ośmieszyć, jest również językiem konwencji satyrycznej, a nie świadectwem zacofania autorów. 

A poza tym, nadal nie odpowiedziałeś mi co w cytowanym zdaniu jest staroświeckiego?
Jednak nie odpowiedz


----------



## jasio

Ja usiłuję ośmieszyć język Kabaretu Starszych Panów???? Człowieku, idź się leczyć!

Dla mnie EOT, bo na tym poziomie nie będę dyskutował!


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Ja usiłuję ośmieszyć język Kabaretu Starszych Panów???? Człowieku, idź się leczyć!
> 
> Dla mnie EOT, bo na tym poziomie nie będę dyskutował!



Wydaje mi się, że nerwy ci puszczają, i sam obniżasz poziom dyskusji. Przeczytaj co sam napisałeś w poście #7 w cudzysłowie. Poza tym, skąd nagle wziął się kabaret starszych panów w twoim poście?


----------



## enw

Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi i pomoc! 


BTW, Zacytowane zdanie pochodzi z powieści S. Lema "Obłok Magellana" (Data I wyd. 1955).


----------



## jasio

enw said:


> Bardzo dziękuję wszystkim za odpowiedzi i pomoc!



Cała przyjemność po naszej (a przynajmniej mojej  ) stronie. 




enw said:


> BTW, Zacytowane zdanie pochodzi z powieści S. Lema "Obłok Magellana" (Data I wyd. 1955).



Tak jakoś właśnie wyglądało znajomo.


----------



## vpprof

Warto dodać, że słowo "działać" też jest używane w stosunku do ludzi, np. "działacz partyjny" albo "Stanisław Lem działał w XX wieku".


----------



## Ben Jamin

vpprof said:


> Warto dodać, że słowo "działać" też jest używane w stosunku do ludzi, np. "działacz partyjny" albo "Stanisław Lem działał w XX wieku".



Już było. Zobacz #3.


----------

